# Just what our fireplace has been missing



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Rosie is making herself at home! She went straight there after getting cold and wet outside.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Love the fireplace - and so does Rosie by the looks of it! She has really made herself at home.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

aww that is lovely.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Awwww so sweet, every fireplace needs a damp dog settled down in front of it. We take Flo out over the fields on a Friday then end up in the village pub with panini, chips and a glass of wine while Flo lies by their log fire - bliss. Simple pleasures.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Simple pleasures indeed. I always envied people like yourself who found a dog friendly pub to end up a walk in. Thought there were none around here in Central Scotland, but I have just googled it and found a few places that do welcome dogs. They are all fairly far away but come spring we know where we can head for a good walk and some food without having to leave pooch in the car. Can't wait


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

very adorable....little snuggly


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

awww so glad she's enjoying herself


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

She know s the best place to be ... like you said about wanting another .. you're just missing the pair x


----------

